# Photo viewer?



## balanga (Aug 25, 2018)

What's the most used photo viewer on FreeBSD?


----------



## rigoletto@ (Aug 25, 2018)

FreeBSD does not track it and so it is almost impossible to know for sure, but I guess it is graphics/feh, since most people using FreeBSD desktop seem to use WMs instead of full feature DEs.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 27, 2018)

Old but still popular: graphics/gimageview


----------



## twllnbrck (Aug 27, 2018)

Don't know whats the most used one, but Im using graphics/shotwell on desktop and sysutils/py-ranger with www/w3m in terminal.


----------



## scottro (Aug 27, 2018)

If one uses ImageMagick for any kind of image manipulation, it also has the display command.   For quick viewing though, I prefer feh.


----------



## tankist02 (Aug 28, 2018)

To view a whole photos collection and quickly remove/move/copy some of the images I like geeqie.


----------



## serpent7776 (Aug 31, 2018)

I like graphics/feh for quick image view and graphics/nomacs for larger image collections.


----------



## fernandel (Aug 31, 2018)

I am graphics/geeqie user.


----------



## meine (Aug 31, 2018)

I use graphic/feh, a nice and fast working viewer program, with several modes to help viewing images.

For a quick overview I use the xfe file manager with the panel set to [x] Thumbnails and (x) Big icons. Works well!


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Sep 2, 2018)

I use graphics/gimp as my default image viewer (rarely a day goes by I don't use that program for something), and graphics/feh to set my desktop BG and as a slideshow viewer.


----------



## rufwoof (Sep 3, 2018)

mtpaint for me. I do little in the way of image editing so mostly use it to screen capture and resize (scale) images. It can do very clever things, but I find those beyond me - but for what I do use it for its great. Very quick.


----------



## wolffnx (Dec 19, 2018)

I use graphics/feh with this script run from Thunar for image viewer:


```
#!/usr/local/bin/bash


file=$(basename -- "$1")
dir=$(dirname -- "$1")
arr=()
shift

cd -- "$dir"

for i in *; do
    [[ -f $i ]] || continue
    arr+=("$i")
    [[ $i == $file ]] && c=$((${#arr[@]} - 1))
done

exec feh  -d --draw-filename --scale-down --draw-tinted -B black -g 800x600 "$@" -- "${arr[@]:c}" "${arr[@]:0:c}"
```

and for set the wallpaper Esetroot with this script(again from Thunar)


```
#!/usr/local/bin/bash
im=`date | awk '{print $2 "-" $3 "-" $4 ".jpg"}'`
cp /media/data/Sist/wall/wall.jpg /media/data/Sist/wall/$im
cp $1 /home/juan/Sist/wall/wall.jpg
Esetroot -s /home/juan/Sist/wall/wall.jpg
```

i put all my wallpapers in ~/Sist/wall , and in .xinitrc load the image at startup(or in x11-wm/fvwm2 startup) with `Esetroot -s ~/Sist/walls/wall.jpg`


----------



## Rhadamanthys (Dec 19, 2018)

graphics/viewnior
simple, lightweight and get the job done.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Dec 19, 2018)

I use graphics/feh to draw wallpaper and graphics/viewnior to view images quickly. The others mentioned also work well. It's a matter of preference...


----------



## olli@ (Dec 20, 2018)

I use xv (link) for almost 30 years (since 1990, I think). It's under graphics/xv in FreeBSD's ports collection. The GUI is ugly (and I mean _really_ ugly), but it gets my job done, has all the features I need, and I'm also much more efficient with it than with any other program I've tried, which is probably due to the fact that I'm used to it for several decades.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Dec 20, 2018)

I'm just impressed that we have software that is 30 years old and still works . Take that <insert big, ugly commercial OS name here>!


----------



## olli@ (Dec 20, 2018)

Sevendogsbsd said:


> I'm just impressed that we have software that is 30 years old and still works . Take that <insert big, ugly commercial OS name here>!


The following is from my large collection of sayings from e-mail signatures (I don't know the author, unfortunately):

_‘Instead of asking why a piece of software is using “1990s technology”,
start asking why software is ignoring 30 years of accumulated wisdom.’_


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Dec 20, 2018)

I like it! Not to get too off topic but I find myself using simpler, (possibly older) tools on FreeBSD because frankly they just work and that's what I really need software to do: work. Don't need bells and whistles, transparency, etc, to get the job done.


----------



## Minbari (Dec 20, 2018)

I'm using graphics/sxiv, works like a charm with sysutils/py-ranger and sometimes graphics/gpicview.


----------



## shepper (Dec 21, 2018)

I use the command line for most of my file management or misc/mc - neither provides photo thumbnails.  graphics/geeqie has a nice layout where thumbnails are in the sidebar.  It also provides photo metadata.

graphics/feh makes a great mailcap entry and doubles for wallpaper.


----------



## ShelLuser (Dec 22, 2018)

For quick views I'm using graphics/geeqie as well, it's small, simple and to the point.

But when I want something more, like working with larger collections of pictures, then I also rely on graphics/gwenview. I used to run this with KDE but it turns out that you can also run it on other X11 environments as well (keep in mind that some dependencies can be a little heavy to build). What I especially like is that it makes it really easy to switch between viewing photos (it'll display a preview bar at the bottom) or browsing through directories. You can also add meta data to pictures (like a rating, tags and a short description) which can make it even easier to sort through larger collections.


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Dec 22, 2018)

I like graphics/mirage, pretty good image viewer,
I like its thumbnail pane, it shows small preview of images in current dir.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Dec 22, 2018)

That wallpaper is making me dizzy


----------



## ronaldlees (Dec 22, 2018)

Sevendogsbsd said:


> That wallpaper is making me dizzy



+1 

I much prefer lava lamps.


----------



## trev (Dec 22, 2018)

graphics/xv been using it for years as it just works


----------



## yuripv (Dec 22, 2018)

Sevendogsbsd said:


> I'm just impressed that we have software that is 30 years old and still works . Take that <insert big, ugly commercial OS name here>!



You mean one of those big ugly commercial Linux vendors?


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Dec 22, 2018)

Lol, no, I was pointing to one of those "other" big, ugly commercial OS vendors. There is only 2 so...


----------



## Ogis (Dec 31, 2018)

I use Viewnior. It is simple, fast and elegant image viewer. Its minimalistic interface provides more screenspace for your images. I also use Xfi. It is a part of Xfe file manager.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Dec 31, 2018)

I've never tried Xfi, will have to give it a shot.


----------



## Ogis (Jan 4, 2019)

I would also like to suggest a lightweight cli program called sxiv. It is a light image viewer which as a few features :


> - Basic image operations, e.g. zooming, panning, rotating
> - Customizable key and mouse button mappings (in config.h)
> - Thumbnail mode: grid of selectable previews of all images
> - Ability to cache thumbnails for fast re-loading
> ...


This amazing program can be installed in a package or port system.


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Jan 8, 2019)

It is also possible to view photos via terminal, BTW,
with www/w3m-img (may not work with some terminal emulators),
it's a pager/text web browser, but it's also pretty usable image viewer, just disable
"Use external image viewer" option in w3m options - launch w3m and press "o",
to show image info, press "=".


----------



## balanga (Oct 13, 2019)

fernandel said:


> I am graphics/geeqie user.





> root@FreeBSD:~# geeqie
> ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/libavfilter.so.7: version LIBAVFILTER_7 required by /usr/local/lib/libffmpegthumbnailer.so.4 not defined
> root@FreeBSD:~#





> root@FreeBSD:~# uname -a
> FreeBSD FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE r341666 GENERIC  amd64
> root@FreeBSD:~#



Cant figure out how to get around this... 

Any ideas?


----------



## T-Daemon (Oct 13, 2019)

Are the packages at latest version of the package repository you are tracking? Your system is is not. FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE is at p10.


----------



## balanga (Oct 15, 2019)

Many thanks. `pkg update` sorted it out.


----------



## balanga (Oct 20, 2019)

On another system I updated the base - now have:-


> root@tester:~ # uname -a
> FreeBSD tester 12.0-RELEASE-p10 FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE-p10 GENERIC  amd64



I have also run `pkg update -y`

but still get:-


> root@tester:~ # geeqie
> ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/libavfilter.so.7: version LIBAVFILTER_7 required by /usr/local/lib/libffmpegthumbnailer.so.4 not defined



Any ideas?


----------

